# [SOLVED] computer keeps turning off on startup



## Rouid (Feb 14, 2011)

First off, soory if this is in the wrong section, I searched google and found this post http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/solved-computer-turns-off-during-startup-271216.html but I haven't modified anything on my computer. My computer has had a lot of problems beforw, and this is a new problem that I can figure out. This is how I usually figure problems out about my computer: scans and stuff like that, ask a forum, talk to my personal tech, then if all that fails, send it to the company who made the computer. Well lets get to the problem.

I start up my computer. Get to my user login, login, then it shuts down. I go into the safe mode, do a scan, and finds 12 viruses, get rid of the viruses, try again, and same problem. Haven't tryed anything else since, any suggestions?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

Hello,

Boot into Safe Mode, and create a new Administrator account. Reboot into Normal Mode, can you access the new Admin account without crashing?

If so, head over to the security section and have them give you a checkup; start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Rouid (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

It doesn't even start up in safe mode anymore, it just freezes :S


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

Run a *startup repair* from the Windows DVD a couple of times; then try.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Rouid (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

I re-installed my windows, but this is my computer specs from DXDIAG:

Video: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
CPU: 1.6 ghz
Motherboard I don't know
Ram: 1gb
Power I don't know
Brand: eMachine
Model: EL1300G
Watt I don't know


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

Did the clean install fix the problem? If not, this is most likely a hardware problem.


----------



## Rouid (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: computer keeps turning off on startup*

Yes, clean install fixed it.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to hear it, let us know if you need anything else.


----------

